# DAK Hams @ Sam's Club



## PrepperDogs (May 12, 2013)

These don't come into Sam's very often. Good pricing. Less than $3/can.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I for one buy them when its a good price. Not a bad item to have on hand.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I try to keep them around but I end up eating them instead!


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

I figure really its light enough and has enough caloric value to keep 2 in the truck


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Better have plenty of water, that stuff is SALTYYY


----------

